# Mass Effect



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2014)

Sto giocando al 2 e dopo il pessimismo iniziale devo dire che mi sta piacendo di brutto...è lunghissimo (tra le 30 e 40 ore di gioco tra storia principale e missioni secondarie)
L'ho praticamente finito, mi manca poco...è stato un affare prenderlo a 8 euro sullo Store...ho pure il 3, ma credo sia lungo anche quello e prima di giocarci mi sparo la Trilogia Hitman


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Gennaio 2014)

Il 2 è un capolavoro. Soprattutto per la trama.


----------



## Rui Costa (3 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sto giocando al 2 e dopo il pessimismo iniziale devo dire che mi sta piacendo di brutto...è lunghissimo (tra le 30 e 40 ore di gioco tra storia principale e missioni secondarie)L'ho praticamente finito, mi manca poco...è stato un affare prenderlo a 8 euro sullo Store...ho pure il 3, ma credo sia lungo anche quello e prima di giocarci mi sparo la Trilogia Hitman


Amico mio, dici che valga la pena giocare questa trilogia? E' una delle poche che ho snobbato, ma per il semplice fatto che gli RPG futuristici non mi vanno a genio più di tanto, causa alieni e ripetizioni varie. Poi ho visto pochissimi istanti di Gameplay e mi è parso di vedermi di fronte un Dead Space, facendomi letteralmente ''fuggire''. Che mi sia sbagliato?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Amico mio, dici che valga la pena giocare questa trilogia? E' una delle poche che ho snobbato, ma per il semplice fatto che gli RPG futuristici non mi vanno a genio più di tanto, causa alieni e ripetizioni varie. Poi ho visto pochissimi istanti di Gameplay e mi è parso di vedermi di fronte un Dead Space, facendomi letteralmente ''fuggire''. Che mi sia sbagliato?



si fidati! Mi è piaciuto tantissimo soprattutto lo spirito di squadra...anche io dicevo "che palle sti alieni, 30-40 ore di gioco sono troppe", ma poi mi ci sono innamorato e agli alieni non ci ho fatto più caso, sono normali in quel gioco
poi il protagonista Shepard è un personaggio grandissimo


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Amico mio, dici che valga la pena giocare questa trilogia? E' una delle poche che ho snobbato, ma per il semplice fatto che gli RPG futuristici non mi vanno a genio più di tanto, causa alieni e ripetizioni varie. Poi ho visto pochissimi istanti di Gameplay e mi è parso di vedermi di fronte un Dead Space, facendomi letteralmente ''fuggire''. Che mi sia sbagliato?


Bestemmia! 
E' tutto tranne che un Dead Space, vale assolutamente la pena di giocarla.
Nemmeno a me fanno impazzire le ambientazioni futuristiche, ma la trilogia di Mass Effect è tanta roba


----------

